# Crew Saved From Sinking Ship



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

all 18 indian crw from distressed vessel kaniya were saved off the coast of somalia this morning by Jo tanker's Jo betula.
three of the kaniya's crew have minor injuries.rescue efforts began in rough weather,when chemical tanker Jo brtula and container ship maersk arkansas headed towards the survivors reported position at lat 08.46 n-long 053.46e.
at 00.30 hours local time,the liferaft with the survivors was spotted by red flares,with the seafarers safely on board by between 01.42 and 02.00 hours.
jo betula has now continued on its voyage.reports suggest that the kaniya was a fishing vessel but others say it was carrying coal.thevessel has now sunk.


----------

